# Ok,lets clear something up...



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

First of all, The G35 was a Skyline in Japan long before it ever came to North America as a G35.

Secondly, It's a completely different engine in Japan as it is in the North American G35

Third, The R35, still whips the crap out of anything ion the road in Japan (excluding of course the FEW 1000hp R34's out here...and by the way, they aren't that common in Japan. You see more R32's and 33's than you see R34's...much less a GTR.)

Fourth, the New Skyline is very close to hitting 1000hp in Japan, I just left there 2 weeks ago, and I have physically seen one that dyno's at close to 800hp.

Lastly, I know all of this because I have a house in Japan and go back and fourth constantly. Like I said, I just came back two weeks ago after being there for 4 months.

Scourge - Preach on brother. I agree with 100% of your comments.

I'm not discouraging the enthusiasm of the young ones, I just think they should do some homework before making such pointed posts.

Besides, what are you all crying about anyway...like anyone of us could own an R34!!! Unless you live in Japan of course...and hell, I don't even own one!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't know everything nor do I pretend to. It is annoying that so many American teenagers only play GT,GT2, or GT3 and yet think they are experts at Skylines. And, they are quick to drone on endlessly about something they have no knowledge. Instead of trying to learn, teenage bravado seems to take over.

I haven't seen/read about 1000hp V35 Skylines in Japan yet. hope to soon. I have read about the 500hp+ Fairlady Z cars that NISMO and Top Secret have made. Same engine, so expect similar results for the G35. The R34 seems to have this mythic status in the US. I suspect its from GT2/GT3 and the hp rating you can get on it. GT2/GT3 IS JUST A GAME PEOPLE. Its not real life. 

Besides, the R32 looks better than an R34 - especially when the R32 is black, a coupe, 5-speed, I havethe keys, and its sitting down in my parking lot!


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

> Third, The R35, still whips the crap out of anything ion the road in Japan (excluding of course the FEW 1000hp R34's out here...and by the way, they aren't that common in Japan. You see more R32's and 33's than you see R34's...much less a GTR.)


Huh? I hate to disagree but there is no such thing as an R35 Skyline. (or indeed a G35 for that matter)

The R## nomenclature was used for the last few skylines (r31, 32, 33 & 34) but Nissan have dropped this in favor of the V35. The V35 series relates to "Skylines" only - as in that, from this point onwards the GTR will cease to be a variant of the SKYLINE model and become a "model" in itself. Whether it will be called "R35" is debateable.

My point is that I permanently live in Japan and have for several years. There are very few V35 Skylines on the road and I would say that none of them are contenders for the big power R34 GTR's out there...

The V35's are nice cars, but to say they "whip the crap out of everything" would be a mistake...

Power is nothing without control.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

I should clarify that my comments (above) are regarding models/variants found in Japan - and not elsewhere.

After reading the other threads I agree that the V35 Skyline coupe has a lot of tuning potential and already many of the major Japanese tuners are producing demo cars with impressive power outputs that rival any of the previous non-GTR skylines (I'm referring to GTT's, GTSt's etc). 

But I personally believe that part of what makes the GTR so great is much more than engine/power output alone - the entire package is excellent. While there maybe a lot of high power V35 Skylines emerging I have yet to see anything that convinces me that they're able to handle as well as an earlier GTR model (32, 33 or 34)

Power is nothing without control...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Actually Dave, I have seen the "R" designation for the R30 as well.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

I stand corrected! 

Yep - just checked in my "History Of The Skyline Book" 

The 6th Skyline generation (made from August 1981 'till 1985) used the R designation - 

HR30/RHR30/KHR30/ER30/RER30/DR30 & KDR30

and featured Paul Newman in the advertising campaign!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The Hustler himself? Damn, I'd like to see that ad.


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *Huh? I hate to disagree but there is no such thing as an R35 Skyline. (or indeed a G35 for that matter)
> 
> The R## nomenclature was used for the last few skylines (r31, 32, 33 & 34) but Nissan have dropped this in favor of the V35. The V35 series relates to "Skylines" only - as in that, from this point onwards the GTR will cease to be a variant of the SKYLINE model and become a "model" in itself. Whether it will be called "R35" is debateable.
> 
> ...


I also stand corrected...V35 it is. Like I said earlier though, the V35, right now, is no match for the highly tuned R34's out there...however, I have seen the tuning potential of them and There is at least one that I know of (Chiba area...I beleive it was in the Feb issue of Carboy...I could be wrong...I'll go find the mag and let you know.) that's making 800hp at the crank. It's getting up there and it has the potential. Ture, It's no R34, but I've seen that particular V35 do some damage to other cars on the road.

You're right though, the total package IS what makes a car. I don't really care for the new look either. Everytime I go back I think about getting an R34...but it never happens. I'm partial to my Hilux (plus you can't fit a fiber optic splicing kit AND a 15" sub in an R34!) Hahahahaha...

In any case, I stand corrected and I think we've made our point...you can't learn everything about a skyline from a video game.

...and that nothing beats living in Japan and seeing it all first hand.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Agreed 

There are definitely some very big power V35's being produced. I think a lot of people were concerned that the great tuning potential of the Skylines would be lost when they ceased production of the RB series engines...

But, that is proving not to be the case!

What are people's thoughts on the design?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks too exoticy....leaning toward the luxery sedan, kinda like a high end lexus :/ Not looking much like an import anymore...


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It's lost its "skyline" distinctiveness a little - well, at least it has to me. Though, I'm glad that the coupe retained the circular rear lights, even if they are hidden behind the not-so-circular lenses...

I guess no matter what the designers do, some people are going to like it. And some people aren't. Nevermind though, regardless, in about four years production will likely end and the big debate on the V36 Skyline can begin!


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

I love the V35, I have three pix of it on my wall 

J


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*its alright*

i really don't like the so called new skyline, even though they don't call it that, its the next generation, they did the same thing that they did w/ the integra, but only called it the RSX. I want my dad to get the G35 coupe, since its supposed to be a V35 (skyline) but less hp than the japan version, no surprise. 

I just hope they come out with that new one with the infamous circle taillights again and 400hp engine and with lots of CF body work. I think its coming to the US, but don't know when, since in the photo it was left hand drive. Please inform me if i'm wrong cuz i want to know more about skylines, they are the best cars ever made.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

im not liked... ill keep it short. let me just say :bs: 
keep cool, later
dan


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

The "V35" skyline might as well have been called a sherman tank,with the amount of changes they made to its earlier predessor the R34.I dont see the VQ engine competing any where close to the RB series engine.......well not for sometime now.........I dont think the GTR V35 has gone into production yet.So maybe they'll come to there senses and stik the straight 6 back in.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

not likely, they switched to the v configuration cos the straight sixes caused too much pollution.
if it were up to me, i'd say put those straights back in.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

*I wish*

as do many, many others, that Nissan will resume production of the RB series engines, but alas - it seems as though "all good things must come to an end..."

As if to put the nail in the coffin, so to speak, I stopped by my local book store today and just picked up a new book:

"RB26DETT: SKYLINE GTR MEMORIAL"

it's full of facts and figures about the engine and the cars it powered. The RB's have gone...

let's see what the the VQ's can do.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

skylines tend to bloat and shrink over the years...the first ones were rather pathetic looking econoboxes. the '63 prince version finally looked more like a small thunderbird, even came in a convertible, the last ones with diagonally slanted headlight clusters. then the next series really made it look like a pos econobox...the nails in the coffin of cash-strapped prince

then nissan got hold of prince, and made the hakosuka ('box skyline') which wasn't much bigger but featured the dohc detuned racing engine. then it went amc musclecar looking (the 'ken & mary', which reversed of course is 'maryken', american...get it?), which looked neat but since the next one was called 'skyline japan', obviously it didn't sit well with nationalistic pride? well the 'japan' was a dog, even though they introduced the turbo...so the r30 series came out (incidentally called the 'newman skyline' after the ad campaign mentioned earlier)

then it started to grow...the 7th skyline maintained the wheelbase but grew to buick-sized proportions. as a matter of fact, i like to draw parallels between the gts and the buick grand national. the sinister black gts-r is like a counterpart to the gnx. but obviously, the massive slab on wheels look was on its way out, for both nissan and buick

what a difference working out makes! while weight loss was minimal, the r32 looked much leaner, much more muscular than the slab-sided r31. despite the failure of the last time nissan tried to 'japanify' the skyline, this time they got it right, and visibly wasn't related to anything made stateside. then it grew again... this time, breaking the 103 inch wheelbase it had maintained since the mid '70s by four inches. the r33 was luxury oriented, bigger in all dimensions. from what i gather, the r34 was of similar proportions but reverted to the muscular, angular look

now, the v35 comes out, with the longest wheelbase yet but a length not much larger than the r32 series. round...and heavy, at close to 3500 pounds probably the heaviest skyline ever. obviously this is not a supercar contender, and i can't see how they can put this one on enough of a regimen to rival the earlier gt-r's. the size gain has put it in the full size category in japan, and we will need to wait and see if jdm will warm up to having a limousine-sized skyline

this may be what the upwardly-mobile yuppies in america like, but how about those in japan fortunate enough to still have jobs? the skyline has traditionally been marketed to young adults and couples, hence the nod to luxury while maintaining performance. but will the v35 be too heavy on luxury and size? time will tell

Lurker Above


----------

